# Dress Designs



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I like designing clothing. I racked my brain to select only 2, cause I wasn't sure of the size of the file. Here they are. My favorite 2 of 150. They're based on a petite woman about 5' 6". The only area in which I will NEVER design for is swimsuits, too easy to become risque. I also design everyday wear. I'll have to sort through those later.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Those are really good. Thanks for sharing.


----------

